# SKA Pro Tour Nationals 2012



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2009)

The SKA Pro Tour nationals wrapped up yesterday. Neal Foster and his team Intense out of Mobile took the top spot on the tour and the tournament. Another Mobile boat and crew, Marcus Kennedy and Kwazar took third on the tour. Rob Lupola and his Strike Two team took first in the small boat class for both the tournament and the tour. The open Nationals start tomorrow.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats to Capt Ron Lupola and his local Strike Two team (aka the Crash Test Dummies) for taking the small boat class of this year's pro championship. Capt Ron and his team have had some great tournament successes over the past several years. Wishing you continued success.

Also, on this Veterans Day holiday, thanks Caot Ron for your service to our country!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Congrats Strike Two*

Got to meet Rob and his wife during Destin Rodeo last year 2011 as they were in line behind us weighing in a king that ended up taking 3rd in the king jackpot seemed be nice folks and later learned of the win at ska championship last year and looks like they are just get better and better.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

For some reason I was thinking that SKA had left the local area because of the BP stuff and the economy. Glad to see it is here.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Actually I think BP contributes to some of these tournaments for PR.


----------

